# Kodak LIVEPrint!



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.kodak.com/ek/US/en/Home.htm

... now if only it could be done for hoglets!

Since it's likely to come off their main page in the next day or two, I'll include the permanent page it links to. I love that it's on the main page of their site, though - probably the best one of these I've seen by a company so far.

http://1000words.kodak.com/thousandword ... p-Homepage


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish! April Fools day.... Y U RUIN MY DREAM?!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

It won't let me see it with the second link you added either.  What was it?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, lame! It was their April Fool's prank (or more like a joke, not such a convincing prank) - an in-depth and adorable ad for printing live kittens out of Kodak kiosks. See if this one works, it does for me: http://1000words.kodak.com/thousandword ... 2984513411


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh! Haha I was imagining like a harry potter style moving photo but that is much cooler! 

and yeah that link worked!


----------

